# after market sights



## emtrchr (Mar 19, 2011)

I am looking for some advice for some after market sights for my glock22, gen4. Maybe with fiber optics? anyone have any suggestions on what color or type they like? Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

For a fiber optic, I really like my TFO sights. I have them on my G26 and it's on the front of my P220 Equinox. I've also had them on previous weapons. There are some "durability" concerns with these if you look around on different sights. Some people have reported them breaking. I had a vile come out of one of my TFOs that I had on my XDm 45 in the past, and when I contacted TruGlo, they replaced it with no questions asked, even though I bought the sights on eBay. I've never had any break and my weapons typically take a pretty good beating. It's my theory that the tube came out because of my gun cleaner being soaked into the sights. Either way, I'm a big fan of them. I do like my SigLites which I believe are made by Trijicon. It just depends on what you want.

Good luck with your search!


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

Just got a Glock 21 as part of a trade and it has Hi-Viz sights on it. Only run 100 rnds. through it so far but they seem to be good and easy to see even with my older eyes.


----------



## puntmefar (Nov 8, 2011)

I have a Glock 17 and me personally im going for the Trueglow Tritium fiberoptic sights nice and bright and low profile on the slide. there $99 on Glockstore.com here is a link to the item. Truglo Tritium/Fiber Optic Sights - GlockStore.com. 
I have ordered fulcrum trigger kit, stainless guid rod, few tools, titanium safty plunger, and a few other parts from them and the service with these guys is great and the products are just what their site describes. But one word of caution some of their items can be goten locally for $5-$10 cheaper so check around on prices before you order most things I want from them are cheaper through them or simply not avilable locally. Loanwolf distributors has alot of great Glock items too and both sites can do some custom work for you if your into the laser engraving game


----------



## emtrchr (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for the advice guys, i will take a look at some of these, and let you know.


----------



## bearone2 (Aug 27, 2011)

check glockmeister, several options. i had them put tg231g2's on my 21 & 30.


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

Trijicon-(Is 3H) is a contractor for the United States military for night sights.And is an American company,Best night sight in the world.:smt1099


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

I put a Glock steel rear sight and a Hi Viz front sight with the interchangeable inserts on my Glock 22 gen4.


----------

